# Can some one hlep pls!!!



## iq711 (Oct 23, 2010)

i am trying to instale remote starter in my Toyota Echo 2001. I have been follwing all the steps accroding to the diagrams avail on the internet. i have so far reached to the level where all of my dash boards lites turns on and it seems like ready to start but it doesn't happen. i have even install the xtra relay for my 2nd ignitaion (as per the diagram) but still no luck, i think i am stuck and need help 

Thanks folks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm not sure about the Echo, but most cars therse days have built in immobilizers that work off transducers in the ignition key. You need to bypass this to enable remote start. So if you haven't installed the correct bypas module for your application it will not work.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Raylo is right.. it sounds like you didn't install the bypass for that car (if it does have a chip in the key)

Same thing happened with a 2001 ford focus before I installed the bypass module.


----------



## oilcanboy (Nov 21, 2010)

Does it make sense, to test the imobilizer theory, that a person could leave the chiped key in close vicinity of the ignition switch or whatever reads the chip and attempt to remotely start?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Put the key in the ignition, but don't turn the key. Then use the remote starter. That should start the car.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

^ Exactly... CoolFreak stated the best way to test. But I have looked at Fortin and DEI ExpressKit web pages and they don't list any products for Toyota Echo. Not sure if that means Echo doesn't have an immobilizer or if they just don't make a module for 'em.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

This reliable site says that a 2003 Echo does not need a bypass module. So I doubt an earlier model would require one, either. Seems to be confirmed since the mfgs don't list a module for Echo.

See the thread about 2003 Echo here:

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp?TID=69036&TPN=1&PN=1


----------

